# Man & Wife...and Zombies?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is epic. 

I only wish I'd had the bright idea to do something like this.... but at least I had JoLs on my invite.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing invite


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

oh i love that!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Why Do You Assume?*

Those are Zombies? They could be the ex's of the couple. Children from past marriages?
Or maybe total strangers just crashing the wedding for free food (like at our wedding)
MY new Bride just stuck some small carrots up her nose and scared them away!

(We have pictures)


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

*save the date*

My fiance and I are planning to do something similar, lol. I love this. It will be a take off of this one.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it! Never thought of making the invite funny. Always thought traditional wedding invitations were _beyond_ pretentious.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

That is so last year, lol. Save the Dates and Invitations have changed a lot over the years. My daughter's graduation invitations are a postcard photo of her and the info on the back. Way cheaper and I think better than the traditional.





Terra said:


> Love it! Never thought of making the invite funny. Always thought traditional wedding invitations were _beyond_ pretentious.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Cant even tell you how i love this idea!


----------

